# Capitol's E-cig Crackdown



## Alex (7/6/14)

Must watch.. too funny


----------



## johan (7/6/14)

As the presenter said: "They are stupid ..." and the "... second hand stupid ..." says it all

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

